# wallpaper question



## Whiskey (Apr 10, 2019)

I have odd wallcovering project. Client with RV remodel. He is reskinning the interior panels. He precut the panels of variety of sizes out of masonite. He purchased residential paperbacked vinyl to wrap the masonite panels. My question is should I oil prime the masonite prior to wallcovering application? Or would 111 paste or VOV stick to the slick face of the masonite without having to prime? Home Depot calls masonite- Hardboard Tempered Panel 1/8 x 4' x 8'


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I would prime with R35 then paste as usual


----------



## woodcopainting (Nov 16, 2021)

never use oil based primer under wallpaper. You could use actual r-35, or even just Stix, with 111 paste.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

woodcopainting said:


> never use oil based primer under wallpaper. You could use actual r-35, or even just Stix, with 111 paste.


Interesting, why should we "never use oil based primer under wallpaper"?

Just an FYI - There is another Woodco (the resident wallpaper expert, and all around good guy) on PT.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

I just re Did the inside of my rv last year. Cabinets walls pretty much everything. I had to replace some inside paneling due to water damage. I used the 1/8” luan. Primed both sides w oil base primer prior to painting. Although I didn’t wallpaper, I would do it the same way with oil base if I did. No experience otherwise with wallpaper as I usually am removing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Holland said:


> Interesting, why should we "never use oil based primer under wallpaper"?
> 
> _Acrylic Universal Primers are what I always use. Oil based primers, like the paints, create a hard shell. The paste is basically trapped with no place to gas off, causing bubbles. Another problem could be that the hard shell does not let the paste grip, and once dry it might just pop loose, similar to hanging over vinyl or another non-porous surface. All that being said, in the old days before acrylic universal primers, oil base primers were the standard, so there's that. In general the new generation acrylic primers like Shieldz, Bullseye123, or your paint store equivalents of these products just work much better than oil based primers._
> 
> Just an FYI - There is another Woodco (the resident wallpaper expert, and all around good guy) on PT.


_See that right there is why I choose a screen name like Gwarel......._


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Holland said:


> Interesting, why should we "never use oil based primer under wallpaper"?
> 
> Just an FYI - There is another Woodco (the resident wallpaper expert, and all around good guy) on PT.


Thats me. The new website format changed my picture for me. Anyway, modern paste doesnt stick to modern oil primers well. If you have to prime with oil, you should reprime with something else. 111 Might stick to oil, but its not something Id want to chance. Some hangers claim you could hang over BIN if you really needed to, and some claim you cant. Once again, its not worth the risk... 


EDIT: Thats wierd.... It must have accidentally signed me up a new account.... And now Im back.... IDK....


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Thats me. The new website format changed my picture for me. Anyway, modern paste doesnt stick to modern oil primers well. If you have to prime with oil, you should reprime with something else. 111 Might stick to oil, but its not something Id want to chance. Some hangers claim you could hang over BIN if you really needed to, and some claim you cant. Once again, its not worth the risk...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thats wierd.... It must have accidentally signed me up a new account.... And now Im back.... IDK....


The new website will automatically sign in under a Facebook or Gmail account. Pretty invasive if you ask me...


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodco said:


> Thats me. The new website format changed my picture for me. Anyway, modern paste doesnt stick to modern oil primers well. If you have to prime with oil, you should reprime with something else. 111 Might stick to oil, but its not something Id want to chance. Some hangers claim you could hang over BIN if you really needed to, and some claim you cant. Once again, its not worth the risk...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thats wierd.... It must have accidentally signed me up a new account.... And now Im back.... IDK....


I never pictured you as a collared shirt kinda guy. 😅


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 10, 2019)

Woodco said:


> Thats me. The new website format changed my picture for me. Anyway, modern paste doesnt stick to modern oil primers well. If you have to prime with oil, you should reprime with something else. 111 Might stick to oil, but its not something Id want to chance. Some hangers claim you could hang over BIN if you really needed to, and some claim you cant. Once again, its not worth the risk...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thats wierd.... It must have accidentally signed me up a new account.... And now Im back.... IDK....


Thanks Woodco I was looking forward to your suggestion. Us wallpaper guys have to play the part by wearing collared shirts. I finished the project after doing a little mockup with and without primer and different adhesives. I did use oil primer for 2 reasons- I see masonite used floor protection quite often and when wet I have seen it swell up so I wanted to seal it up prior to using any adhesive. Second is the face of masonite is very slick and the adhesive on the unprimed side of my mockup didn't stick as well as the primed side. 
I did use 111 paste because the material is 20" residential material and had to seam it on the panels. The panels will have to get arched to be put in place and I didn't want any seams to open up. I will deliver the panels back to the customer today so hopefully everything will turn out right and I will get paid $$ and I can add another bottle of Whiskey to my collection. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I never pictured you as a collared shirt kinda guy. 😅


You are very correct. I had a photographer client take that for me after a job, so I'd have a professional looking photo of myself.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Woodco said:


> You are very correct. I had a photographer client take that for me after a job, so I'd have a professional looking photo of myself.


now, whenever you post a comment, you can use your second profile to agree with everything you just said and point out the brilliant parts.


----------

